# Apple II - disquettes, manuels, boite d'origine



## knight2000 (7 Mai 2021)

Hello ForumG !
J'ai retrouvé dans un carton les disquettes d'installation de l'Apple II, avec le manuel d'utilisation de celui-ci.
Avez-vous une idée d'une potentielle valeur ce collection ou est-ce complètement inutile, donc poubelle ?
Merci à vous


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Mai 2021)

A part la boite en carton, ça ressemble plutôt à des disquettes du système 7 pour mac, avec les manuels et le micro... à vue de nez le contenu du carton des accessoires livré avec les Macintosh vers 90/92...
Ça ne vaut pas grand chose à mon avis, donnes les à un collectionneur.
Les manuels c'est très courant, j'en ai plein des cartons ;-) le reste aussi.


----------



## knight2000 (10 Mai 2021)

Ok merci pour ta réponse. Je vais me garder ça dans un coin


----------

